# LS3 injectors in LS1 intake?



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

I recently acquired a FAST90 intake which I intend to put on my LS2. The problem I'm having is I have the injector adapters to use the LS2 injectors in the LS1 height... but I intend to use an LS3 injector for the added flow.

Has anyone done this, and assuming someone must have... how did you get fuel to the shorter injector?

I know one guy over on LS1GTO did it, but he basically welded and bent up a custom fuel rail.. as I don't have access to welding equipment for stainless, I'm hoping to avoid that. I also contacted Speed Inc about their rail kit and their best recommendation was to "mill down the mounting bosses" which I do not think will work, due to the fact that the bottom plane of the rail will need to be lower than the mounting boss height on the injector.

I'm hoping to avoid the 24mm injector spacer that seems to be the "easy fix", as it has to be throwing off the fuel delivery at least somewhat. I do have a set of the 12mm spacers which would turn this into a LS2-LS1 height conversion if necessary.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Why not use the correct style injectors with a heigher flow rate?

Larry


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

AlaGreyGoat said:


> Why not use the correct style injectors with a heigher flow rate?
> 
> Larry


I chose LS3 injectors because the injector data is readily available, making tuning much easier.

If thats not a good enough reason, then I'll default to: because they are what I have.


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

Found a winner.

CorvetteInjectors.com - Height Adapter 1" (LS3 TO LS1)


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't waste your money on stock LS3 injectors. Might as well do it right if your gonna do it.

What kinda mods do you have/plan?


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

intake, headers, cam, exhaust.

If I go further than this, these should easily support heads, and if I put a blower on it would be physically displacing these injectors anyway. I don't see what about this is "doing it wrong".


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Perhaps the use of 'injectors with adapters'?


----------



## Wagonbacker9 (Apr 3, 2011)

HP11 said:


> Perhaps the use of 'injectors with adapters'?


If that is the implication, then I guess I fail to see how using a purpose built product for its built purpose is wrong. LS3 injectors have data available allowing me to retune the car without dishing out $500 for it. Really, what would you suggest I do? LS1 injectors won't plug into my car, LS2 or LS3 both require adapters for height. So basically you're saying that I should have spent the extra $300 on a Fast102 instead, even though it would net me the same results, and doing anything other than bolting parts onto a car that were designed to fit is wrong. 

I respectfully disagree. I would contend that "hot rodding" in its purest form is all about making what you want work, and trying to get the most out of your car that you can, using the resources available to you.

If I had access to the proper fabrication tools I could accomplish the same end goal by redesigning a factory rail. But I don't have access to the necessary tools to bend stainless line or weld the brackets. I also looked adapting the Speed Inc aftermarket rails, and that MIGHT work, but I don't want to spend $140 on might. Spending $80, and knowing it will work sounds great to me. Plus this way if I want to buy aftermarket rails later, I KNOW they will work as is, and I can look at flipping the rail bracket over and try to fit it that way. 

In short, it may not be what you'd do to your car, but my way is over $1000 cheaper... I'm good with it.


----------

